# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  retaining wall ideas?

## Hammy

Hi
I'm throwing some ideas around for a retaining wall that I need to do soon. It's 7.2m long, starting at 1000mm and working it's way down to 400mm high. The 1000mm section is about 3.6m long, and although a bit of the natural surface above the cut is 1100mm, I should be able to batter it back to keep the highest part of the wall at 1000. 
I've attached some photos of the area as well 
I was thinking of using something like Austral Cut Diamond  http://www.australbrick.com.au/vic/product.php?ID=541  (as it works out only $200 dearer than TP sleepers and I beams - no labour included in the costs - it's also nearly impossible to dig holes for the I beams).  My main criteria is that it needs to be "strong", as it's near the house and I only want to do this once, and economically priced 
I'm also going to run some AG or slotted PVC behind the wall for drainage, and backfill with screenings (about 200mm wide) as the cut is nearly all clay, and I'd prefer not to throw that in behind the wall. 
The wall can batter back as it gets higher if this is a better way to do it. 
a few questions:
(1) are there similar products to Austral Cut Diamond  linkwall that would be OK for 1000mm high walls? Has anyone used this product? 
(2) what sort of foundations would be best for this type of wall? I see compacted roadbase is suggested sometimes, but I'm thinking a concrete footing may be better?? 
(3) is this a DIY (I've done some pretty successful paving), or is it really something for the professionals? 
The rest of the area between the wall and house will just be rock screenings with some pavers spaced throughout - pretty simple but good for drainage I hope. 
many thanks

----------


## Cavemanvic

Hammy, 
I used Boral's Heathstone around my pool. They look great although a bit more expensive. 
Your house looks like its just been rendered so you want to do a nice job. I've seen some of the cut diamond style walls and they look very average & old hat in a high exposure area.  
Manufacturers have great installation brochures available that answer all those technical questions including max wall height. Care is more important than experience. Follow the instructions exactly and don't rush it and you'll get a good result. 
And also you'll want to make sure the drainage pipe is well below the level at which you'll pave and slopes away correctly.

----------


## Jacksin

Ive used Boral Garden Wall to about 750mm high on a well compacted dolomite base. You can be creative with curves and steps etc and they look good 
What bothers me about your area is the once you take off the 305mm depth of the base block then each block has about a 25mm lip for set back, you will either encroach too close to your driveway or have an extremely narrow walkway at the highest end. 
I dont know if its the same with your chosen blocks but with Garden Wall you cant get closer than a metre to the top block with any load. 
Would a more 'vertical' retaining wall be your better option?

----------


## Hammy

thanks guys. I'll try and digup the installation guides for the various products, and yes, it does like like I need to go "vertical" with my wall given the working space I have. I'll also look into the H Section / I Beam and TP sleepers again, as I think I can get an auger in there now, and my builder reckons that this'll be much cheaper (but not as good looking).    

> I dont know if its the same with your chosen blocks but with Garden Wall you cant get closer than a metre to the top block with any load.

  Never thought of this? Looks like I should get the installation guides and read them all before turning a shovel. 
cheers

----------

